# Should I buy a polled doe?



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi guys,

I am a newbie. I have two 5 months old does and I am looking to purchase a in milk or pregnant doe. I want a good example for my babies and an extra cuddle buddy for the cold weather we have had.

I found one that is adorable. However she is polled. 

I know there are some limitations with breeding a polled doe- like you cant go polled with polled. Are there other defects that can come with being polled that I should be looking for

She is registered, and blue eyed. They are asking 400. She is in milk. Is that over priced? under? just right?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Well there is a theory that breeding polledXpolled can cause hermies, and that whatever causes a hermaphrodite is linked to the polled gene ore something like that, but lots of other people on here have said they've bred polledXpolled and not had problems. I have a polled buck and I'm breeding him to a doe that is also polled. Personally I don't think there is any more risk of having a hermie from a polledXpolled breeding than a normal breeding.
Do you have a polled buck? I certainly wouldn't hesitate to buy a polled goat, that is part of the reason I bought my buck. I don't think there are any defects linked to it, except the thing about hermies. I would say that's a good price for a doe that is blue eyed, polled, registered and in milk


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I currently do not have a buck. Unsure if I will end up with one or just renting stud services. She said she usually lasts a full lactation cycle, how long is that? 

Also, how old is too old to breed?


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I breed polled x polled. Never had an issue yet. Know other people who have done that as well. Get her, polled goats are awesome.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

NOTHING wrong with polled goats. I hate that misinformation gets out there about them. Actually, a lot of breeders like having polled goats as that means less kids to disbud. Personally, I wish I had more polled goats in my herd. 

There is speculation by some that breeding polled x polled gives you an increased chance of producing a hermaphrodite. They think the gene is linked to the polled gene. However, that doesn't seem to be proven true as lots of breeders have bred polled to polled for years with no hermaphrodites. My opinion is that there are certain lines of goats that tend to produce more hermaphrodites than normal and some of those happened to be polled. There are plenty of horned x horned breedings that have produced hermaphrodites. 

If you like the doe kid, buy her. Being polled doesn't change anything.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Any more thoughts on price? Is it a good deal? I kind of got ripped off with my first ones.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I'd say $400 is a great price for a registered doe in milk, trained to the stand, blue eyed, and polled. What breed is she and how old is she?

Edited to say I love polled goats! Less disbudding.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

She is a Nigerian. Born sometime in 2012, so 3 or 4ish.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

She just had her second kidding in August


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

That's not too old at all. She should have many breeding years ahead of her. I'd go look at her in person and if you like what you see, bring her home.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I think that's a fair price.

She's still quite young and should have many years left of breeding. I just bred my 11 year old alpine cross. Not all does make it that long but you should at least be able to breed to 9 years old.

Polled is fine. If you find an issue when bred to a certain buck just don't breed to that buck again. I've heard mixed info on the polled X polled "issue" it wouldn't stop me from getting a polled doe.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

We would need more info. and photos. There are a lot of Nigerians available located around the PNW that are selling cheap right now. The market is flooded and it's hard to sell this time of the year. $400 sounds reasonable for the right doe, but it's hard to say if that's a fair value without knowing more.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

This is her


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Any standing photos? Or udder photos? Or relatives?


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

These were provided


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I like her, she's very pretty.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm trying to convince my husband that she is worth it. We aren't too big on registered.... we just want some good milk and a companion for the girls. I love her coloring


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

If you breed her to a registered buck then you can sell registered kids which will sell for more than unregistered stock. So it's a worthwhile investment.

She looks pretty nice to me.

Also your kids could show a registered goat which could be fun for them.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't like her hind quarters and legs. She is very posty, weak pasterned, and I would be afraid those hind legs would break down relatively early in her life.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

goathiker- could you elaborate a little bit on what you mean by break down? What does that mean for her if they were to do that?

Can you not show a goat that is unregistered? Does anyone off hand know the minimum age for 4H?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Jeter has/had hind legs much like that. By the time he was 6 he was shaky and unstable in the back, could no longer jump up even the small step into the barn. Now he is stiff, slow, and easily knocked over. Even walking up a ramp is beyond his ability. He will soon be in too much pain and/or completely crippled.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Oh no, Any possibility it is just the angle? How should it look? You are in Oregon too... is that the going rate here?

I paid 300 a piece for my 2 unregistered girls at 10 weeks or so. Which from what Ive seen seems like I overpaid


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, that was high and this price seems to be as well. There's a tested, registered, bred doe on the Corvallis Craigslist for $300 right now. I think she is in Lebanon. There are several herd dispersals of unregistered goats for around $75 each as well.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Like these
http://corvallis.craigslist.org/grd/5320887241.html
http://corvallis.craigslist.org/grd/5306444484.html


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

I personally love the coloring on her, bred to the right buck to improve on her would make some beautiful kids!!! I'm kinda partial to black and white though. Around here on the east coast these colors go quick.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I wouldn't pay $400 for her.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I am also partial to black and white. Her kids are adorable, but yeah 400 is steep.


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Love our polled buck. But the girls have horns and they beat the crap out of him. He has a bit of a disadvanged against the horns.


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

I think you should get her I have a polled doe and she is one of the sweetest goats and if you want her you should definitely get her.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Nice doe! Great udder -I would offer $350 for the time of year...


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I agree with goathiker. 
Even if the picture was taken on a bad angle you would still be able to tell if she had decent angulation or not and posty legs coupled with weak pasterns can eventually become painful.She does look to have a nice udder, her teats kind of look like they wing out a bit but then I'm a tad udder picky lol. She also looks to toe out a bit in the back but that could just be how shes standing at the time. Her blending look pretty good until you get to her rump it looks a bit steep. She is very pretty color wise and she has a very cute face. I would say 400$ is quite steep for her though


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Can someone post what a good hind area would look like? Maybe with a comparison of another goat you have that is less than ideal so I can see the difference side by side in what to look for?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Here is the "ideal," along with some examples of faults.


----------

